# EHV Update



## drmatthewtaylor (Jun 22, 2011)

Equine herpes contained in California Western Farm Press

June 21, 2011





The recent disease outbreak of the neuropathogenic strain of Equine Herpes Virus -1 (EHV-1) associated with the horses that attended the National Cutting Horse Associations Western National Championships in Ogden, Utah is contained. Containment is based on the fact that California has gone more than 14 days from the last clinical case onset date without a confirmed clinical case of EHV-1.



"I want to thank California's horse owners and veterinarians for their prompt and thorough actions to isolate and monitor exposed animals and contain this outbreak of EHV-1," said State Veterinarian Dr. Annette Whiteford. "We also owe the success of this project in part to the outstanding isolation biosecurity measures implemented by horse facility managers, show/event managers and other professionals who work with and care for horses."



It is important that the California horse owners remain vigilant as there is always risk of disease when horses of unknown health status are commingled at one location. Consistent, basic biosecurity practices play an important role in reducing risk of exposure to diseases such as influenza, strangles, pigeon fever, or equine herpes virus.





Full text: 

http://westernfarmpress.com/management/equine-herpes-contained-california


----------



## Minimor (Jun 25, 2011)

Apparently EHV-1 is not yet finished here in Canada; there was a report on the radio today at noon. I was driving in the downtown area, eating a burger at the same time, and didn't pay much attention until I heard the word "horse". So, I missed the first part of the report.

It started out with news about the WCVM in Saskatoon--either they were shut down, or they are taking extra precautions with patients, not entirely sure, (could likely find out if I went to their website but I haven't done that) since they had a horse come in. That horse was confirmed to be EHV-1 positive and ended up being euthanized due to the severity of its illness. The owner has quarantined his herd.

edited to add--looks like the WCVM suspended its equine services on June 21st when they realized they had a probable EHV-1 case:

USDA report


----------

